# How have you sealed your horse trailer roof?



## Valley Ranch (Aug 28, 2010)

Greetings, We just painted our horse trailer, the roof needs to be sealed to stop water leaking. I had planed to use silicon, do you know a better way. Thanks 



Richard


----------



## adoptedbyachicken (Aug 29, 2010)

Yes I did have to do that once, and there is a product for the purpose.  Check at an RV store or a big hardware store might have it, in the roofing area.  It goes on as a thick liquid and it sets up rubbery so it has the ability to flex as the trailer bends with movement and heat/cold.  It lasted the rest of the life of that trailer for me, I think that was 4 or 5 years before I sold it.


----------



## Valley Ranch (Aug 29, 2010)

April, thanks for that I'll look for it. 

Does that product come in a tube or is it paint on? 


Richard


----------



## adoptedbyachicken (Aug 29, 2010)

The roofing product was a brush on.  For larger repairs, in an area where there was a gap it had a fabric that you could buy, brush on the goo, put the fabric on and brush more goo over top, kind of like a fiberglass repair.

Later I tried the left overs on a shed tin roof that the wind had damaged, the screws had worked the holes around them too big so it was no longer sealing.  Either the stuff had gone bad in the year since I used it on the trailer, or that application had too much movement since it did not hold up long at all.  Probably rather than just tighten up the screws involved I should have taken them out and put new ones in other locations, then patched the holes.


----------



## ducks4you (Aug 30, 2010)

This thread is so timely--I have Rustoleum in my tool shed waiting for the paint job, scheduled for mid-September for MY leaky trailer roof!!  
WHOEVER figures it out--I wanna know, because we sleep in the overhang of my gooseneck.  It's hard to call it more than a changing room, but I got wet from the leak there when we went camping last May.
I'll start looking for this, too.  Thanks Valley Ranch for the posting.


----------

